# Damn Mulberry trees



## winland (Mar 30, 2014)

How do you kill mulberry trees.
They are all along my property line.
Can not keep them "knocked down".


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 30, 2014)

Tordon RTU spray. Cut off the tree and spray the stump.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 31, 2014)

Use straight round up and apply it with a paint brush.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbhightree (Mar 31, 2014)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Use straight round up and apply it with a paint brush.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



I second this. Sometimes I even drill small holes down into the stump for the roundup to sit in. Works well for Sumacs, Locusts, and other hedge row weed trees. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardpan (Mar 31, 2014)

Those Mulberry sure are survivors. I have made many of those bush stumps, not anymore. Tordon is good. Another chemical that works is Triclopyr and it is found in many brands like Crossbow and Garlon. Spray or paint Tordon on a stump immediately after cutting. Mix Crossbow 1 1/2 oz. to a quart of diesel fuel and again spray or paint on fresh cut stump. Be careful. Both of these are potent, dangerous around plants you do not want to damage, don't miss your target. Read the labels.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

Iv used concentrated round up with success. I bore cut the stump along the cambium right after cutting the tree and pore in the round up. Some times you have to re feel the the bore holes a few time as it sucks it up. Doesn't always work with mulberry though. Iv seen them sprout after being stump grind before.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 1, 2014)

We use the concentrated roundup (glyphosate) at a concentration of about 100g/l for nuisances like mulberry. Off the shelf is 7g/l, the concentrate I get is 360 and I water it down. Fresh cut and spray. Done.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 4, 2014)

What about spraying the tree first, let it translocate and then cut the tree when it is dead? I done it both ways, but have never worked with mulberry. 

Painting the stump of bamboo with roundup works, but takes a couple of years to get all the root system killed.


----------



## Greener (Apr 5, 2014)

climbhightree said:


> I second this. Sometimes I even drill small holes down into the stump for the roundup to sit in. Works well for Sumacs, Locusts, and other hedge row weed trees.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Yep, drlll the stump and fill with poison.


----------



## sac-climber (Apr 25, 2014)

hardpan said:


> Those Mulberry sure are survivors. I have made many of those bush stumps, not anymore. Tordon is good. Another chemical that works is Triclopyr and it is found in many brands like Crossbow and Garlon. Spray or paint Tordon on a stump immediately after cutting. Mix Crossbow 1 1/2 oz. to a quart of diesel fuel and again spray or paint on fresh cut stump. Be careful. Both of these are potent, dangerous around plants you do not want to damage, don't miss your target. Read the labels.



Hardpan nailed it. Hit this with some Garlon and fuel oil at the root collar and kiss 'em good-bye.


----------

